# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  طلبات الرسوم المتحركة

## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا بكم في هذا الموضوع سوف نستقبل طلبات لعرض حلقات الرسوم المتحركة

----------


## آلجوري

بدي شما بالبراري الخضراء ... تعبت وأنا بدور عليها ومو ملاقيها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

بدي شماااااااا

بدي شماااااااااااااااااا

بدي شماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

- شما في البراري- أو - Anne of Green Gables- عبارة عن رواية صاغتها الكاتبة لاسي مود منتغومري سنة 1979, وكُتب سيناريو القصة على يد أيسو تكاهاتا, وتم عرضه كمسلسل للأطفال لأول مرة سنة 1990 في اليابان حيث كانت لغتها الأولى اليابانية





يحكي هذا المسلسل حكاية الطفلة الصغيرة آن شيرلي أو شما وهي فتاة يتيمة قدمت من الملجأ لتعيش في الواحة الغناء

حيث بدأت القصة عندما طلبت ماريلا كاتبرت (منيرة) من أخيها ماثيو( مفيد) أن يحضر لهما صبي ليساعدهما في أمور المزرعة ولكن ماثيو اختار آن بدلاً من من اختيار صبي مما آثار غضب ماريلا ولكنها سرعان ما تقبلت أمر الاحتفاظ بآن لما رأت ما تحمله هذه الطفلة ذات الشعر الأحمر من بداهة وذكاء وسرعة التعلم على الرغم بكونها فتاة ثرثارة، وعاشت آن في الواحة الغناء مع 

ماريلا وماثيو في قريتهما الصغيرة حيث تعرفت هناك على صديقتها المخلصة ديانا بادي، والولد الذي اعتبرته شما عدوها اللدود وخصمها الصعب جلال الذي كان يسعى لكسب رضاها، ولقد تنافس كل من شما وجلال في الدراسة مما أبرز تفوقهما على جميع الطلاب في المدرسة

وبعد انقضاء السنوات المدرسية التحق الجميع بالكلية حيث أنهوا الدراسة فيها بنجاح، وحصلت شما على منحة جامعية بينما حصل جلال على الميدالية الذهبية كدليل على تفوقه على بقية زملائه

ولكن القصة لا تنتهي هنا، فلقد توفي مفيد الأخ الوحيد لمنيرة والأب المتفهم لشما، هنا عادت شما أدراجها إلى الواحة الغناء لتساعد منيرة في تدبير شؤون المزرعة والمنزل بعد أن فقدت الأخرى الجزء الأكبر من بصرها، واستغنت عن المنحة الجامعية وبدأت بالبحث عن عمل لكي تساعد منيرة في تحمل النفقات

ولكن جلال كان قد سبقها للوظيفة حيث سيكون المعلم الجديد لأطفال القرية، وعندما علم جلال بحاجة شما للوظيفة استغنى لها عنها واضطر للعمل في مكان بعيد خارج أسوار قريته

وكانت هذه الخاتمة هي نقطة الوصال بين شما وجلال





ولقد تعددت مسلسلات الأطفال التي تروي قصة آن شيرلي أو صاحبة الرداء الأحمر

ولكن لم يقتصر على إخراج الرواية كمسلسل للأطفال بل إن آن ظهرت في فيلم أجنبي يحمل نفس العنوان وهو عبارة عن حلقات عديدة تروي نفس الحكاية ولكنها أقرب للواقع من أفلام الكرتون





اما كلمات اغنية الشارة فهي: كااان أأ كااان أأفي سالف الزمان صغيرة ذكية كان اسمها شماتعيش في الخيال تعيش في الاحلام على مدى الايااامفي غابةالجماااليا اطفال كانت شما في احلى المزارعو الجمال سر الدنيا سرالكون الراااااااااااااائعكانت لها صديقة دانا هي الرفيقة جميلة كالزهرةشما لها حكاية جميلة كزينة النهار .

----------


## آلجوري

مها أول مرة بحس إني بحبك .. شكرا  :SnipeR (88): 

بس طولتيها وعرضتيها إشوي  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## آلجوري

مهاااااااااااااا

embedding disabled by request 
 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## ريمي

ريمي   و  سندريلا و كونن وبس هدول وشكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تفضلي يا ست حلا كونان

الحلقة الاولى 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-01-mpg.html
الحلقة الثانية 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-02-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-03-mpg.html
الحلقة الرابعة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-04-mpg-2a8.html
الحلقة الخامسة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-05-mpg-nfm.html
الحلقة السادسة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-06-mpg.html
الحلقة السابعة
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-07-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-08-mpg.html
الحلقة التاسعة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-09-mpg.html
الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-10-mpg.html
الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-11-mpg.html

او من هنا مترجمة وبجودة متوسطة وعلى زي شير ليست من رفعي:
http://www.zshare.net/download/11-ha...om-rm-2t9.html
الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-12-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-13-mpg.html
الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-14-mpg.html
الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-15-mpg.html
الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-16-mpg.html
الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-17-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-18-mpg.html
الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-19-mpg.html
الحلقة العشرين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-20-mpg.html
الحلقة الواحد والعشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-21-mpg.html
الحلقة الثانية و العشرين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-22-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-23-mpg-ekz.html
الحلقة الرابعة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-24-mpg.html
الحلقة الخامسة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-25-mpg.html
الحلقة السادسة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-26-mpg.html
الحلقة السابعة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-27-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-28-mpg.html
الحلقة التاسعة و العشرين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-29-mpg-2bj.html
الحلقة الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-30-mpg.html
الحلقة الواحدة الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-31-mpg.html
الحلقة الثانية و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-32-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-33-mpg.html
الحلقة الرابعة و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-34-mpg.html
الحلقة الخامس و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-35-mpg.html
الحلقة السادسة و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-36-mpg.html
الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثين 
37 جريمة قتل في الساعة السابعة والنصف من يوم الاثنين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-37-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-38-mpg.html
الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-39-mpg.html
الحلقة الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-40-mpg.html
الحلقة الواحدة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-41-mpg.html
الحلقة الثانية و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-42-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-43-mpg-bv8.html
الحلقة الارابعة والاربعين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-44-wmv.html
الحلقة الخامسة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-45-mpg.html
الحلقة السادسة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-46-mpg.html
الحلقة السابعة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-47-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-48-mpg.html
الحلقة الالتاسعة و الاربعين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-49-mpg-rxv.html
الحلقة خمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-50-mpg.html
الحلقة الواحدة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-51-mpg.html
الحلقة الثانية والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-52-mpg.html
الحلقة الثالثة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-53-mpg.html
الحلقة الرابعة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-54-mpg.html
الحلقة الخامسة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-55-mpg.html
الحلقة السادسة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-56-mpg.html
الحلقة السبعة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-57-mpg.html
الحلقة الثامنة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-58-mpg.html
الحلقة التاسعة والخمسين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-59-mpg.html
الحلقة ستين 
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-60-wmv.html
الحلقةالواحدة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-61-wmv-t6b.html
الحلقةالثانية و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/video/conan-62-wmv.html
الحلقة الثالثة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-63-rar.html
الحلقة الرابعة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-64-rar.html
الحلقة الخامسة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-65-rar.html
الحلقة 66
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-66-rar.html
الحلقة 67
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-67-rar.html
الحلقة الثامنة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-68-rar.html
الحلقة التاسعة و الستين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-69-rar.html
الحلقة السبعين
http://www.zshare.net/download/70-rar-1hw.html
الحلقة 71
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-71-rar.html
الحلقة 72
http://www.zshare.net/download/72-rar.html
او
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-72-rar.html
الحلقة 73
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-73-rar.html
الحلقة الرابعة و السبعين
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-74-rar.html
الحلقة 75
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-75-rar.html
الحلقة 77
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-77-rar.html
الحلقة 78
http://www.zshare.net/download/conan-78-rar.htmll

الحلقة 79 بعنوان جريمة قتل "اقتحام المصرف" لم تترجم
الحلقة 80 بعنوان جريمة قتل "اقتحام المصرف" لم تترجم
الحلقة 81 بعنوان المغنيين المشهورين الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/94583/81_konan10.rm.html
الحلقة 82 بعنوان المغنيين المشهورين الجزء الثاني

http://d.turboupload.com/d/94620/82_konan10.rm.html
الحلقة 83 بعنوان جريمة قتل في المستشفى العام
http://d.turboupload.com/d/68884/83_konan10.rm.html
الحلقة 84 بعنوان جريمة قتل في الفيلا المستأجرة الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/80836/84_konan10.rmvb.html
الحلقة 85 بعنوان جريمة قتل في الفيلا المستأجرة الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/80572/85_konan10.rmvb.html
الحلقة 86 بعنوان الحادثة الخاصة في مشهد الاختطاف 
</B>http://www.badongo.net/vid/95591
الحلقة 87 بعنوان جريمة قتل "إعادة جميل طائر الكركي" لم تترجم
الحلقة 88 بعنوان جريمة قتل في فيلا دراكولا (الجزء الأول)
http://www.badongo.com/file/321058
الحلقة 89 بعنوان جريمة قتل في فيلا دراكولا (الجزء الثاني)
http://www.badongo.com/file/321188
الحلقة 90 بعنوان جريمة قتل "رائحة الزهور" لم تترجم
الحلقة 91 بعنوان السارق المنوم في المستشفى
القسم الأول

http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part1-rar-rmq.html
القسم الثاني

http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part2-rar.html
القسم الثالث
http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part3-rar-yye.html
القسم الرابع
http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part4-rar.html
القسم الخامس
http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part5-rar.html
القسم السادس
http://www.zshare.net/download/91-part6-rar-wqe.html

الحلقة 96 بالجودة المتوسطة
http://www.zshare.net/download/96-ha...me-com-rm.html

الحلقات من 97-99
لم اجدها فارجو ان تسامحوني :smailes6: 

الحلقة 100 بعنوان قضية الحب الأول الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618360/f70ecf0e/100.html
الحلقة 101 بعنوان قضية الحب الأول الجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618362/1900ae22/101.html
الحلقة 102 بعنوان ممثل الأفلام التاريخية مترجمة الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/102-rar.html
الحلقة 103 بعنوان ممثل الأفلام التاريخية الجزء الثاني مترجمة
http://www.zshare.net/download/103-rar.html
الحلقة 104بعنوان (قضية قاطع الطريقالجزء الأول )

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/NDJRVQ9s...)-104.avi.html

الحلقة 105بعنوان (قضية قاطع الطريق الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/105-rm.html
الحلقة 107 بعنوان قضية خلد الشامة الغريبة الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/711327/107.rm.html
الحلقة 108 بعنوان قضية خلد الشامة الغريبة الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/711360/108.rm.html
الحلقة 109 بعنوان تعقب فريق التحريات الصغير
http://www4.rapidupload.com/d.php?file=dl&filepath=6239
الحلقة 112بعنوان ( السبع غوامض في مدرسة تيتان الأبتدائية )
http://www.zshare.net/download/112-rm.html
الحلقة 113 بعنوان جريمة قتل الرمال البيضاء
http://d.turboupload.com/d/711393/113.rm.html
الحلقة 114 بعنوان جريمة قتل بذلة الغوص الجزء الأول
http://www.badongo.net/file/503994
الحلقة 115 بعنوان جريمة قتل بذلة الغوص الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727673/115.RAR.html
الحلقة 118 بعنوان ( جرائم القتل المتتالية)
http://www.zshare.net/download/118-ram.html
الحلقة 119 بعنوان قضية البطل كامن
http://d.turboupload.com/d/746178/119.rar.html
الحلقة 121 بعنوان جريمة قتل الحَمام الموصد (الجزء الأول)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727699/121.RAR.html
الحلقة 122 بعنوان جريمة قتل الحَمام الموصد (الجزء الثاني)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727721/122.RAR.html
الحلقة 125 بعنوان (جريمة قتل القناص المجهول ... الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/125-rm.html
الحلقة 126 بعنوان جريمة قتل فرقة السيرك المتنقلة الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618341/b23f9d1a/126.html
الحلقة 127 بعنوان جريمة قتل فرقة السيرك المتنقلة الجزء الثاني
http://www.badongo.net/vid/94843
الحلقة 128 بعنوان فدية المنظمة السرة مليارين
http://d.turboupload.com/de/50394/tmm7dfgjmh.html
الحلقة 129 بعنوان الفتاة الجديدة من المنظمة
http://www.uploading.com/?get=VUZJI66M
الحلقة 130 بعنوان التهديد غير معلوم المصدر في الملعب الرياضي الجزء 
الأول 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/62199/130.rm.html
الحلقة 131 بعنوان التهديد غير معلوم المصدر في الملعب الرياضي الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/62202/131.rm.html
الحلقة 132 بعنوان جريمة قتل في بيت السحرة الجز الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/132-rar-3ch.html
الحلقة 133 بعنوان جريمة في بيت السحرة الجزء الثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22O75RR3
الحلقة 133 بعنوان جريمة في بيت السحرة الجزء الثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22IW6QH7
الحلقة 135 بعنوان اختفاء السلاح
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617194/2c1cd3e0/135.html
الحلقة 136 بعنوان التحقيق في القلعة الزرقاء الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618344/c2556995/136.html
الحلقة 137 بعنوان التحقيق في القلعة الزرقاء الجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618347/5b5c382f/137.html
الحلقة 138بعنوان (جريمة قتل في العرض الاخير للفيلم .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/138-rmvb.html
الحلقة 139 بعنوان جريمة قتل "العرض الأخير للفيلم" (الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/139-rar.html
الحلقة 140 بعنوان رسالة من ايومي
http://www.zshare.net/download/140-rar.html
الحلقة 141 بعنوان جريمة قتل في الغرفة المغلقة في الليلة التي تسبق حفل الزفاف الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/141-rar.html
الحلقة 142 مترجمة بعنوان جريمة قتل ليلة الزفاف (الجزءالثاني)
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=65F8AC91
الحلقة 143 بعنوان الملاحظة الفلكية الغريبة
http://www4.rapidupload.com/d.php?file=dl&filepath=2715
الحلقة 144 بعنوان (جريمة قتل علي متن القطار السريع .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/144-rmvb.html
الحلقة 145 بعنوان (جريمة قتل علي متن القطار السريع .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/145-rmvb-qx8.html
الحلقة 146 بعنوان قصة الحب الأولى بين رجال الشرطة الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/146-rm.html
الحلقة 147 بعنوان (قصة الحب الاولي في مقر الشرطة .. الجزء الثاني) 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618354/db4e58d4/147.html
148 التوقف المفاجىء لعربة القطار
http://d.turboupload.com/de/54515/xrklli3rzl.html
الحلقة 149 بعنوان قضية القفز في مدينة الألعاب
http://www8.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=12890
الحلقة 150 بعنوان (حقيقة الانفجار الاوتوماتيكي للسيارة .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/150_1-rmvb.html
الحلقة 151 بعنوان (حقيقة الانفجار الاوتوماتيكي للسيارة .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/151-rmvb.html
الحلقة 152 بعنوان (قضية اختفاء الرجل العجوز)
http://www.zshare.net/download/152-rmvb.html
الحلقة 153 بعنوان (صيف سونوكو الخطر .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/153-rmvb.html
الحلقة 154 بعنوان صيف سونوكو الخطر الجزء الثاني
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=7D343541
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=7CC15DA1
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=0966DE90
الحلقة 155 مترجمة بعنوان جريمة قتل في الغرفة المقحمة تحت الماء
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=1DE58337
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=9E9CB7AF
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=FAE043F9
الحلقة 156 بعنوان قصة حب في مقر الشرطة 2 الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/156-rm.html
الحلقة 157 بعنوان قصة حب في مقر شرطة المدينة الجزء الثاني
http://www8.rapidupload.com/d.php?file=dl&filepath=1097
الحلقة 158 بعنوان خط الحزام الصامت
القسم الأول
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=14869
القسم الثاني
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=14872
القسم
الثالث
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=14873
القسم الرابع
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=14871
الحلقة رقم 159 (اسطورة المعبد ذو الطوابق الخمس الغامضة.. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/159-rm.html
الحلقة رقم 160 (اسطورة المعبد ذو الطوابق الخمس الغامضة.. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618414/ba6d8b55/160.html
الحلقة 161 بعنوان نية القتل المبيتة في مطعم الجداول لم تترجم
الحلقة 162بعنوان (قضية سينشي الاولي ... الغرفة المقحمة المحلقة)
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=23RX68ON
الحلقة 163 بعنوان القمر والنجوم والشمس وفريق المتحرين الصغار الجزء الأول
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=15332
الحلقة 164 بعنوان القمر والنجوم والشمس وفريق المتحرين الصغار الجزء الثاني
http://www5.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=15378
الحلقة 165 بعنوان قضية اختفاء أعضاء فريق التحري
http://d.turboupload.com/d/291416/165.rm.html
الحلقة 166بعنوان قصر العنكبوت في توتوري الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/166-rm.html
الحلقة 167 بعنوان قصر العنكبوت في توتوري الجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/167-rm.html
الحلقة 168 بعنوان قصر العنكبوت في توتوري الجزء الثالث
http://www.zshare.net/download/168-rm-1rp.html
الحلقة 169 بعنوان ( قبلة الزهرة)
http://www.zshare.net/download/169-rar.html

الحلقة 170 بعنوان القتل في الظلام الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/170-rar-5wf.html
الحلقة 171 بعنوان القتل في الظلام الجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/171-rar-z3r.html
الحلقة 172 بعنوان (عودة رسالة الموت .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.badongo.net/vid/96272
الحلقة 173 بعنوان (عودة رسالة الموت .. الحزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/video/173-wmv.html
الحلقة 174 بعنوان حقيقة العام العشرين: جرائم متتالية على متن "سيمفوني"
http://www.zshare.net/download/174-part1-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/174-part2-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/174-part3-rar.html
الحلقة 175 بعنوان (الرجل الذي قتل اربع مرات)
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=20XZMM4L
الحلقات رقم 176 و 177 و 178 بعنوان (هايبرا و المنظمة) الأجزاء الثلاثة
http://www.zshare.net/download/177-1...part1-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/177-1...2-rar-5cr.html

_____________________________________________
الحلقة 180 مقطوعة الجرائم الحمراء (الجزء الأول)
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=CC82A8AD
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=29D12DD4
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=3925FB8C
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=CFFF522D
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=A864A163
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=80783E2E
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=85A06CED
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=B1DEF4AF
الحلقة 181 مقطوعة الجرائم الحمراء (الجزء الثاني)
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=1F44DD70
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=D429682D
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=2230D4BB
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=2B5D5EC7
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=0DDBBFB1
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=44EFCA97
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=6EFBEF8B
http://sa32.com/download.php?id=C3181979
الحلقة 182 بعنوان (التحقيق الكبير للابواب السبعة)
http://www.zshare.net/download/182-rmvb-hs1.html
الحلقة 183 بعنوان (الوصفة الخطرة)
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=23OW8YCL
الحلقة 184 بعنوان القناع الملعون يضحك ببرود حلقة خاصة
http://d.turboupload.com/de/40888/nh9qhc65yl.html

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وكمان  تكملة لكونان


الحلقة 184
http://www.zshare.net/download/184-h...me-com-rm.html

__________________________________________________ __

الحلقة 185 بعنوان (المحقق الشهير المستهدف ... الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/185-rar.html
الحلقة 186 بعنوان ( المحقق الشهير المستهدف ... الجزء الثاني )
http://www.zshare.net/download/186-rmvb.html

الحلقة 187 بعنوان (طلق النار الغامض في الظلام)
http://www.zshare.net/download/187-rmvb-s6t.html
الحلقة 188 بعنوان كهف فريق التحريات الصغير
http://d.turboupload.com/d/146464/188.rm.html
الحلقة 189 بعنوان الإحياء اليائس، محقق عظيم مجروح 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/146477/189.rm.html
الحلقة 190 بعنوان الإحياء اليائس، الخيار الثالث 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/148121/190.rm.html
الحلقة 191 بعنوان الإحياء اليائس، الفارس في الثياب السوداء 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/148153/191.rm.html
الحلقة 192 بعنوان الإحياء اليائس، عودة (سينشي)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/148166/192.rm.html
الحلقة 193 بعنوان الإحياء اليائس، المكان الموعود 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/150004/193.rm.html

او من هنا الأحياء اليائسة على الزي شير:



الحلقة 188
http://www.zshare.net/download/188-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 189
http://www.zshare.net/download/189-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 190
http://www.zshare.net/download/190-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 191
http://www.zshare.net/download/191-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 192
http://www.zshare.net/download/192-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 193
http://www.zshare.net/download/193-h...me-com-rm.html
__________________________________________________ ___________________


194 صندوق الموسيقى العظيم (الجزء الأول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/194-part1-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/194-part2-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/194-part3-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/194-part4-rar-z40.html
الحلقة 195 بعنوان صندوق موسيقى العظيم الجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-part1-rar-khs.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-part2-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-part3-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-part4-rar.html

او من هنا الحلقة برفع اخر:
الحلقة 195 جودة جيدة بحجم 49.66MB 
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-h...me-com-rm.html



الحلقة 196 بعنوان السلاح الخفي استنتاج ران الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617071/c33760d6/196.html
الحلقة 197 بعنوان فخ السيارة الخارقة (الجزء الأول) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/197-h...me-com-rv.html

الحلقة 198 بعنوان فخ السيارة الخارقة (الجزء الثاني) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/195-h...me-com-rm.html
الحلقة 199 مترجمة بعنوان كوغوروموري المتهم الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/199-part1-rar-9s0.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/199-part2-rar-axq.html
الحلقة 200 بعنوان كوغوروموري المتهم الجزء الثاني 
http://www.zshare.net/download/200-part1-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/200-part2-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/200-part3-rar.html

جميع حلقات المحقق كونان من الحلقة 201 إلى الحلقة 300
كلمة السر لفك بعض الحلقات www.dc4an.tk
الحلقة 201 بعنوان المسافر العاشر (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 202 بعنوان المسافر العاشر (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 203 بعنوان أجنحة إكاروس السوداء (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 204 بعنوان أجنحة إكاروس السوداء (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 205 بعنوان قصة الحب الثالثة في مقر الشرطة الجزء الاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618358/d2f814ff/205.html 
الحلقة 206 بعنوان قصة الحب الثالثة في مقر الشرطة الجزء الثاني
http://www.free***town.com/abumishal...e/conan/206.rm
الحلقة 207 بعنوان الاستنتاج المميز المثير للشبهة لم تترجم
الحلقة 208 بعنوان غضب تمثال مدخل المتاهة لم تترجم
الحلقة 209 بعنوان السقوط من على جبل التنين لم تترجم
الحلقة 210 بعنوان قصر أسطورة جوساي المائي (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 211 بعنوان قصر أسطورة جوساي المائي (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 212 بعنوان الفطر الدب وفريق المتجرين الصغار الجزء الأول 
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/212-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/212-part2-rar.html
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/212-part3-rar.html
الحلقة 213 بعنوان الفطر الدب وفريق المتحرين الصغار الجزء الثاني 
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/213-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/213-part2-rar-9pk.html
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/213-part3-rar.html
او من هنا الحلقة من رفع اخر برابط واحد



الحلقة 213
http://www.zshare.net/download/213-h...-com-rmvb.html

__________________________________________________ __
الحلقة 214 بعنوان غموض في غرفة ذكريات الماضي لم تترجم
الحلقة 215 بعنوان شاطىء الانتقام (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 216 بعنوان شاطىء الانتقام (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 217 بعنوان (سر ميجوري المخبوء .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/video/217-wmv-nmk.html
الحلقة 218 بعنوان (سر ميجوري المخبوء .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/video/218-wmv-19b.html
الحلقة الخاصة 219 بعنوان ( اجتماع المحققين العظام ... سنشي كودو ضد كايتو)
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/219-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/219-part2-rar.html
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/219-part3-rar.html
الحلقة 220 بعنوان الموكل المملوء أكاذيبا (الجزء الأول)

http://www.zshare.net/download/213-h...-com-rmvb.html
الحلقة 221 بعنوان الموكل المملوء أكاذيبا (الجزء الثاني) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/221-ram.html


الحلقة 222 بعنوان ثم لم تكن هنالك أية حورية.... (جزء الغموض) 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727767/222.RAR.html
الحلقة 223 بعنوان ثم لم تكن هنالك أية حورية.... (جزء التحقيق)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727805/223.RAR.html
الحلقة 224 بعنوان ثم لم تكن هنالك أية حورية.... (جزء الحل) 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727809/224.RAR.html
الحلقة 225 بعنوان سر المبيعات الهائلة لم تترجم
الحلقة 226 بعنوان فخ لعبة القتال الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/711433/226.rm.html
الحلقة 227 بعنوان ( فخ لعبة القتال .. الجزء الثاني) جاري الرفع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=240H39MX

الحلقة 228 بعنوان (فصل صناعة الفخار القاتل .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618368/f9d5473c/228.html
الحلقة 229 بعنوان (فصل صناعة الفخار القاتل .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/229-rmvb.html

الحلقة 230 بعنوان (الراكب المبهم .. الجزء الاول)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/714554/230.rm.html
الحلقة 231 بعنوان(الراكب المبهم .. الجزء الثاني)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/714637/231.rm.html
الحلقة 232 بعنوان (قضية السقوط من فوق الشقة)
http://www.zshare.net/download/232-rmvb-bgg.html
الحلقة 233 بعنوان (الدليل المختفي .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/233-rmvb.html
الحلقة 234 بعنوان (الدليل المختفي .. الجزء الثاني) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/234-h...me-com-rm.html

الحلقة 235 بعنوان قبو الخمرة المقحم لم تترجم
الحلقة 236 بعنوان جولة شاطيء (نانكي) الغامضة (الجزء 1) لم تترجم
الحلقة 237 بعنوان جولة شاطيء (نانكي) الغامضة (الجزء 2) لم تترجم
الحلقة 238 بعنوان قضية ال k3 في أوساكا الجزء الأول 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/769349/238.RAR.html
الحلقة 239 بعنوان قضية ال k3 في أوساكا الجزء الثاني 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/769430/239.RAR.html

الحلقة 240 بعنوان (حراسة قطار الطلقة السريع .. الجزء الاول) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/240-rmvb-fgt.html
الحلقة 241 بعنوان حراسة قطار الطلقة السريع الجزء الثاني
http://www.filefactory.com/get/v3/f2.php?f=7926a7
الحلقة 242 بعنوان غينتا في ورطة
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617092/...2/242.html?s=1
الحلقة 243 بعنوان (منتحل شخصية موري كوجورو .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/243-rmvb.html
__________________________________________________ __________
الحلقة 244 بعنوان (منتحل شخصية موري كوجورو .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/244-rmvb-h4h.html
الحلقة 245 بعنوان الطلق الناري في بيت أزهار الشمس لم تترجم
الحلقة 246 بعنوان (الغموض المصطاد في الشبكة .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/246-rm-7ss.html
الحلقة 247 بعنوان (الغموض المصطاد في الشبكة .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/247-rm.html
الحلقة 248 بعنوان إدعاء البراءة بواسطة غابة الشفاء لم تترجم
الحلقة 249 بعنوان سر الممثلات (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 250 بعنوان سر الممثلات (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 251 بعنوان مأساة في مزرعة Ok للمواشي لم تترجم
الحلقة 252 بعنوان الخاطف في الصورة التشكيلية لم تترجم
الحلقة 253 بعنوان ( قصة الحب الرابعة في مقر الشرطة .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/253-rm.html
الحلقة 254 بعنوان (الحب الرابعة في مقر الشرطة .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/254-rm.html
الحلقة255بعنوان الجولة 14 من مسابقة تامازو(الجزء1)لم تترجم
الحلقة 256بعنوان الجولة 14 من مسابقة تامازو(الجزء2)لم تترجم
الحلقة 257 بعنوان العقاب الغريب من السماء لم تترجم
الحلقة 258 بعنوان القادم من شيكاغو (الجزء الأول)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727828/258.RAR.html
الحلقة 259 بعنوان القادم من شيكاغو (الجزء الثاني)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727830/259.RAR.html

الحلقة 260 بعنوان المطعم المضطرب لم تترجم 
الحلقة 261 أسطورة الليلة المثلجة المخيفة (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 262 أسطورة الليلة المثلجة المخيفة (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة الخاصة 263 بعنوان ( الالغاز في قصر اوساكا)
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/263-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/263-part2-rar.html
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/263-part3-rar.html
4
http://www.zshare.net/download/263-part4-rar.html

الحلقة 264 بعنوان معركة قاعة المحكمة 1 لم تترجم
الحلقة 265 بعنوان معركة قاعة المحكمة 2 لم تترجم

الحلقة 266 بعنوان حقيقة يوم الحب الفالنتين جزء القضيةhttp://www6.rapidupload.com/d.php?fi...filepath=10399
الحلقة267 بعنوان حقيقة يوم الحب الفالنتين جزء الاستنتاج
http://www.badongo.net/file/334039
الحلقة 268 بعنوان حقيقة يوم الحب الفالنتين جزء القضية
http://www.badongo.net/file/334137
الحلقة 269 بعنوان تذكارات إجرامية (الجزء الأول)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727852/269.RAR.html
الحلقة 270 بعنوان تذكارات إجرامية (الجزء الأول) 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727853/270.RAR.html
الحلقة 271 بعنوان المقطع الغامض المحذوف (سر الحرف اكس) الجزء الأول 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/737426/271.rar.html
الحلقة 272 بعنوان المقطع الغامض المحذوف (سر الحرف اكس) الجزء الثاني 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/737488/272.rar.html
الحلقة 273 بعنوان فرار العجوز الغامضة لم تترجم
الحلقة 274 بعنوان حقيقة البيت المسكون الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/274-rar.html
الحلقة 275 بعنوان (حقيقة البيت المسكون .. الجزء الثاني) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part1-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part2-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part3-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part4-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part5-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part6-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part7-rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/275-part8-rar.html
مقسمة 8 اقسام
الحلقة 276 بعنوان قضية شارة الشرطي المفقودة
http://d.turboupload.com/d/734738/276.rar.html
الحلقة 277 بعنوان (استاذة اللغة الانجليزية ضد متحري الغرب .. الجزء الاول+الثاني)
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=24CVQCV2
الحلقة 279 بعنوان (لغز هوليغان .. الجزء الاول)
http://www.zshare.net/download/279-rmvb.html
الحلقة 280 بعنوان (لغز هوليغان .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/280-rmvb.html
الحلقة 281 بعنوان شهود عيان قليلون لم تترجم
الحلقة 282 بعنوان لغز حديقة الصخور المتدفقة بالمياه (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 283 بعنوان لغز حديقة الصخور المتدفقة بالمياه (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 284 بعنوان الحي الصيني: تهيئات تحت المطر (الجزء الأول)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727894/284.RAR.html
الحلقة 285 بعنوان الحي الصيني: تهيئات تحت المطر (الجزء الثاني)
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727896/285.RAR.html
الحلقة 286 بعنوان (قضية سينشي في نيويورك .. الجزء الاول) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/286-rmvb.html
الحلقة 287 بعنوان (قضية سينشي في نيويورك .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/287-rmvb.html
الحلقة رقم 288 (قضية سينشي في نيويورك .. الجزء الثالث)
http://www.zshare.net/download/288-rmvb.html
الحلقة 289 بعنوان غابة ميتسوهيكو الغامضة الجزء الأول
1
http://www.badongo.net/file/1016200
2
http://www.badongo.net/file/1020811
3
http://www.badongo.net/file/1020919
4
http://www.badongo.net/file/1020932
الحلقة 290 بعنوان غابة ميتسوهيكو الغامضة الجزء الثاني
1
http://www.badongo.net/file/1021019
2
http://www.badongo.net/file/1021468
3
http://www.badongo.net/file/1021435
الحلقة 291 بعنوان جزيرة الأميرة المنعزلة وقصر التنين الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/733864/291.rar.html
الحلقة 292 بعنوان جزيرة الأميرة المنعزلة وقصر التنين الجزء الثاني 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/733875/292.rar.html
الحلقة 293 بعنوان جزيرة الأميرة المنعزلة وقصر التنين الجزء الثالث 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/733907/293.rar.html
الحلقة 294 بعنوان ( تحطم الحب و العزم .. الجزء الاول) 
http://www.zshare.net/download/294-rm-bhj.html
الحلقة 295 بعنوان ( تحطم الحب و العزم .. الجزء الثاني)
http://www.zshare.net/download/295-rmvb-ja6.html
الحلقة 296 بعنوان صدمة الاصطياد على متن اليخت لم تترجم
الحلقة 297 بعنوان معركة قاعة المحكمة 2 (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 298 بعنوان معركة قاعة المحكمة 2 (الجزء االثاني) لم تترجم
الحلقة 299 بعنوان صداقة (كانمون) (الجزء الأول) لم تترجم
الحلقة 300 بعنوان صداقة (كانمون) (الجزء الثاني) لم تترجم
جميع حلقات المحقق كونان من الحلقة 301 إلى الحلقة 400
كلمة السر لفك بعض الحلقات www.dc4an.tk
الحلقة 301 بعنوان استعراض الشر و القداسة الجزءالاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618870/e24011ae/301.html
الحلقة 302 بعنوان استعراض الشر والقداسةالجزء الثاني
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/302-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/302-part2-rar.html
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/302-part3-rar.html
الحلقة 303 بعنوان الضحية التي عادت لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة الخاصة 304 بعنوان قضية ال12 مليونرهينة
http://www6.rapidupload.com/d.php?file=dl&filepath=1327
او من هنا برابط على زي شير ليست من رفعي وبالجودة المتوسطة:
الحلقة 304 بالجودة المتوسطة 
http://www.zshare.net/download/304-h...e-com-rar.html
الحلقة 305 بعنوان المشتبه به غير المرئي الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/305_ar-rmvb-mqj.html
الحلقة رقم 306 المشتبه به غير المرئي الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/306_ar-rmvb.html
الحلقة 307 بعنوان خطوات الظلام الجزء الأول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=187WJSHS
الحلقة 308 بعنوان خطوات الظلام الجزء الثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=180SG595

(309) الاتصال بالمنظمة السوداء (جزء التفاوض)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=203034WA

(310) الاتصال بالمنظمة السوداء (جزء الملاحقة)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24DU8F9X

(311) الاتصال بالمنظمة السوداء (جزء اليأس)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24B7YJSE

الحلقة 312 بعنوان دمى احتفال مصبوغة في شمس الغروب الجزء الأول لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 313 بعنوان دمى احتفال مصبوغة في شمس الغروب الجزء الثاني لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 314 بعنوان سور منصة المشاهدة المكسور
http://www.zshare.net/download/314-rar.html
الحلقة 315 بعنوان مكان تحت أشعة الشمس لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 316 بعنوان البطل المقنع فاقد البريق الجزءالأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727967/316.rar.html
الحلقة 317 بعنوان البطل المقنع فاقد البريق الجزءالثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/727993/317.rar.html
الحلقة 318 بعنوان علبة السيجار جالبة الحظ الجزء الأول لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 319 بعنوان علبة السيجار جالبة الحظ الجزء الثاني لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 320 بعنوان مهارات النينجا ، براعة ادعاءات البراءة لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 321 بعنوان سيارة فرار الخطاف التي تلاشت الجزء الأول لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 322 بعنوان سيارة فرار الخطاف التي تلاشت الجزء الثاني لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 323 بعنوان مأزق هيجي هاتوري الحرج الجزءالأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/728033/323.rar.html
الحلقة 324 بعنوان مأزق هيجي هاتوري الحرج الجزءالثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/730974/324.rar.html
الحلقة 325 بعنوان الحصان الأحمر وسط اللهب جزءالحادثة
http://d.turboupload.com/d/728102/325.rar.html
الحلقة 326 بعنوان الحصان الأحمر وسط اللهب جزءالتحقيق
http://d.turboupload.com/d/728164/326.rar.html
الحلقة 327 الحصان الأحمر وسط اللهب جزءالحل
http://d.turboupload.com/d/730892/327.rar.html
الحلقة 328 بعنوان غموض خمرة عيد الميلاد لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 329 بعنوان الصداقة الممزقة الجزءالاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618873/7b494014/329.html
الحلقة 330 بعنوان الصداقة الممزقة الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/video/330-wmv.html
الحلقة 331 بعنوان الكاري المريب الجزءالأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/728141/331.rar.html
الحلقة 332 بعنوان الكاري المريب الجزءالثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/730930/332.rar.html
الحلقة 333 بعنوان الأميرات المتماثلات الجزءالأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724541/333.rar.html
الحلقة 334 بعنوان الأميرات المتماثلات الجزءالثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724520/334.rar.html
الحلقة 335 بعنوان سر مكان توتو لتحميض الافلامالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/335-rm.html
الحلقة 336 بعنوان سر مكان توتو لتحميض الافلامالجزء الثاني
http://85.17.42.45/download/336-rm-25e.html
الحلقة 337 بعنوان الملابسات الخفية لحادث الشجار
http://www.zshare.net/video/337-wmv.html
الحلقة 338 +339 بعنوان أربع سيارات بورش الجزء الأول + الثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=18HYOTPB
الحلقة 340 بعنوان السر المخبأ في المرحاض الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/340-rm-7ve.html
الحلقة 341 بعنوان السر المخبأ في المرحاض الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618888/6b038553/341.html

الحلقة 342 بعنوان عروس هويس عشر بوش لم يتم ترجمتها

الحلقة 343 بعنوان فخ المستودع المناسب الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/343-ram.html
الحلقة 344 بعنوان فخ المستودع المناسب الجزءالثاني لم يتم ترجمتها 
الحلقة 345حفلة الهلاوين 
www.mr-kudo.com/download/345.zip

الحلقة 346 بعنوان لبحث عن علامة اسفل الظهر الجزءالأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/346-1...46-2-rmvb.html
الحلقة 347 بعنوان البحث عن علامة اسفل الظهر الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/347-rmvb.html
الحلقة 348 بعنوان الحب و الاشباح و الارض الموروثةالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/348-rm.html
الحلقة 349 بعنوان و الاشباح و الارض الموروثةالجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618891/bc40cb6/349.html
الحلقة 350 بعنوان الهاتف المحمول المنسي الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/3501-rm.html
الحلقة 351 بعنوان الهاتف المحمول المنسي الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/351-rm.html
الحلقة 352 بعنوان مأساة في مسابقة الصيد الجزءالأول
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/352-part1-rar-h2g.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/352-part2-rar-4f8.html
الحلقة 353 بعنوان مأساة في مسابقة الصيد الجزءالثاني
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/353-part1-rar-s4n.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/353-part2-rar-bpk.html
الحلقة 354

http://www.zshare.net/download/detec...an-354-rm.html

الحلقة 355
http://www.zshare.net/download/detec...355-mq-rm.html
الحلقة 356 بعنوان كايتو كيد يمشي في الهواء
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/356-part1-rar.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/356-part2-rar.html


الحلقة 357 بعنوان الحبيب أخدوعة الربيع لم يتم ترجمتها
الحلقة 358 بعنوان قصة الحب الخامسة في مقر شرطة المدينة الجزءالأول
http://www.zshare.net/video/358-wmv-41u.html
الحلقة 359 بعنوان قصة الحب الخامسة في مقر شرطة المدينة الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/359-rar.html
الحلقة 360 بعنوان غربان المدينة
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618894/7baef839/360.html
الحلقة 361 بعنوان اشباح مدرسة تيتان العليا الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/361-rm.html
الحلقة 362 بعنوان اشباح مدرسة تيتان العليا الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/362-rm-8mm.html
الحلقة 363 بعنوان غربان المدينة 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617200/...63_part_1.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617206/...363part_2.html
الحلقة 364 بعنوان قضية التزامن الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/364-rm-ncw.html
الحلقة 365 بعنوان قضية التزامن الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/365-rm-b1q.html
الحلقة 366 بعنوان الرصيف البحري المنعزل الجزء الأول
1
http://www.badongo.net/file/470513
2
http://www.badongo.net/file/470518
الحلقة 367 بعنوان الرصيف البحري المنعزل الجزء الثاني
1
http://www.badongo.net/file/470542
2
http://www.badongo.net/file/470551

الحلقة 368 بعنوان جريمة قتل في منزلالسحرة
http://www.zshare.net/download/368-rar-xzb.html
الحلقة 369 بعنوان الرجل المحظوظ في خطر
1
http://www.badongo.net/file/470644
2
http://www.badongo.net/file/470646
الحلقة 370 بعنوان مطاردة اللعبةالالكترونية
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618884/62b5c978/370.html
الحلقة 371 بعنوان الطريق الصامت الجزءالاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618886/8cbba854/371.html
الحلقة 372 بعنوان الطريق الصامت الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618887/fbbc98c2/372.html
او من هنا برفع اخر
الحلقة 372 
http://www.zshare.net/download/372-1...-com-rmvb.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/372-2...-com-rmvb.html
الحلقة 373 بعنوان فخ العنكبوت السام
http://www6.rapidupload.com/d.php?file=dl&filepath=1414

الحلقة 374 بعنوان النجوم و لغز شفرة السجائر الجزءالاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618897/e2a7a983/374.html
الحلقة 375 بعنوان النجوم و لغز شفرة السجائر الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618900/acc3ed5e/375.html
الحلقة 376 بعنوان نهاية الوقت عند الثالثة تماما
http://www.zshare.net/download/376-rm.html

الحلقة 377 بعنوان لغز رحلة الموموتارو الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/de/20609/v1lvx776iy.html

او من هنا برفع اخر 

الحلقة 377
http://www.zshare.net/download/377-h...-com-rmvb.html


الحلقة 378 بعنوان لغز رحلة الموموتارو الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/de/20634/j6mgnd03ww.html

واكرر لحفظ الحقوق لأصحاب الرفع جزاهم الله كل الخير ان هذه الوصلات منقولة..))
الحلقة 379 بعنوان لغز الينابيع الحارة في ظلام الثلج الجزء الاول
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/379-1-rmvb.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/379-2-rmvb.html
الحلقة 380 بعنوان لغز الينابيع الحارة في ظلام الثلج الجزء الثاني
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/380-1-rmvb.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/380-2-rmvb.html
الحلقة 381 بعنوان استعراض تنافس الاستنتاجات الجزءالاول
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/381_11-rm.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/381_21-rm.html
الحلقة 382 بعنوان استعراض تنافس الاستنتاجات الجزءالثاني
1
http://www.zshare.net/download/382-1-rmvb.html
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/382-2-rmvb.html
الحلقة الخاصة 383 بعنوان معجزة في ملعبالكوشين
http://www.zshare.net/download/383-rmvb.html
الحلقة 384 بعنوان الهدف هو كوجورو موري
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618372/1b9f63/384.html
الحلقة 385 بعنوان صوت كمان الستراديفارياسالنشاز الجزء الأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/385-rar.html
الحلقة 386 بعنوان صوت كمان الستراديفارياس الجزءالثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/de/144999/6f2ocsnota.html
الحلقة 387 بعنوان صوت كمان الستراديفارياس النشاز الجزء الثالث
http://d.turboupload.com/de/144976/4lht7fstk4.html
الحلقة 388 بعنوان كجورو و المشروبات الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/388-part1-rmvb.html
الحلقة 389 بعنوان كجورو و المشروبات الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/389-part2-rmvb.html
الحلقة 390 بعنوان قصة الحب السادسة في مقر الشرطةالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/390-rm-apf.html
الحلقة 391 بعنوان قصة الحب السادسة في مقر الشرطةالجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618903/35cabce4/391.html
الحلقة 392 بعنوان لغز فرق ال20 سنتيمتراً
http://www.zshare.net/download/392-rar.html
الحلقة 393 بعنوان حادثة الاختطاف المريبة
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618412/530e2e60/393.html
الحلقة 394 بعنوان الخطر الرهيب في المنزل العجيبالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/394-rar.html
الحلقة 395 بعنوان الخطر الرهيب في المنزل العجيبالجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/395-rmvb.html
الحلقة 396 بعنوان الخطر الرهيب في المنزل المهجور العجيب الجزء الثالث
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617188/3cb1ae8a/396-1.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/1617192/c57f76d5/396-2.html
الحلقة 397 بعنوان الحساء الحار المر الحلو
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618363/6e079eb4/397.html
الحلقة 398 بعنوان طلب من العائلة الغريبة الجزءالاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0781c7/
الحلقة 399 بعنوان طلب من العائلة الغريبة الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/399-rm.html
الحلقة 400 بعنوان شكوك ران
http://www.zshare.net/download/400-rmvb.html

جميع حلقات المحقق كونان من الحلقة 401 إلى الحلقة ا....
كلمة السر لفك بعض الحلقات www.dc4an.tk
الحلقة 401 بعنوان لص سرقة المجوهرات بالجرم المشهود الجزء الأول
جزء اول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19TZNQQA
جزءثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=20BI25DT

(403) قصر الملائكة الغامض (الجزء الاول) جديد
جزء اول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=18SH0BCW
جزء ثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22QA1I0H

(404) قصر الملائكة الغامض (الجزء الثانى) جديد
جزء اول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=32F6FOC6
جزء ثاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=32QPGMXU
الحلقة 405 بعنوان الرجل الذي طلب الإسعاف
http://www.zshare.net/download/405-rm.html
الحلقة 406 بعنوان استنتاجات كونان و هيجي السحرية الجزءالأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/737183/406.rar.html
الحلقة 407 بعنوان استنتاجات كونان و هيجي السحريةالجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/737281/407.rar.html
الحلقة 408 بعنوان استنتاجات كونان و هيجيالسحرية الجزء الثالث
http://d.turboupload.com/d/737352/408.rar.html
الحلقة 409 بعنوان مسرحية وجريمةاختطاف في وقت واحد الجزءالأول
http://www.zshare.net/download/409-rar.html
الحلقة 410 بعنوان مسرحية وجريمة اختطاف في وقت واحد الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/410-rar.html
الحلقة 411 بعنوان شفرة الضريح المحيرة الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/411-rar.html
الحلقة 412 بعنوان شفرة الضريح المحيرة الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/412-rar.html
الحلقة 413 بعنوان لغز الجريمة نصف الكاملة
http://www.zshare.net/download/413-rar.html
الحلقة 414 بعنوان البحث عن الطائر الأزرق مع المتحرينالصغار
http://www.zshare.net/download/414-rar-8z0.html
الحلقة 415 بعنوان شيطان اليوم المشئوم يظهر من جديدالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/415-rm-fjc.html
او من هنا برابط مباشر وبجودة عالية وبحجم 83 ميجابايت:
http://ia331331.us.archive.org/2/ite.../conan415.rmvb
الحلقة 416 بعنوان شيطان اليوم المشئوم يظهر من جديد الجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/416-rm-226.html
الحلقة 417 بعنوان شيطان اليوم المشئوم يظهر من جديد الجزء الثالث
http://www.zshare.net/download/417-rm-q6r.html
الحلقة 418 بعنوان بيت العلية في حارة بيكا
http://www.zshare.net/download/418-rm.html
الحلقة 419 بعنوان سيف الياماتانواوروتشي الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/419-rm-auy.html

او من هنا بالتحميل المباشر:
http://ia331340.us.archive.org/2/ite...p_419/419.rmvb
الحلقة 420 بعنوان سيف الياماتانواوروتشي الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618881/12df3df7/420.html
الحلقة 421 بعنوان الصداقة الأولى وألوان الخريف الجزء الاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618880/65d80d61/421.html
الحلقة 422 بعنوان االصداقة الأولى وألوان الخريف الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/422-part1-rar-p2h.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/422-part2-rar-p4y.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/422-part3-rar-eb0.html
الحلقة 423 بعنوان المتحرون الصغار والحشرات الخضراء الأربعة
http://www.zshare.net/download/423-rm-8u9.html
الحلقة 424 بعنوان صورة رسالة المهرج
http://www.zshare.net/download/424-rm-wq4.html
الحلقة الخاصة 425 بعنوان الصدمة السوداء لحظةالوقوع في قبضة المنظمة
http://www.zshare.net/download/425-h...e-coml-rm.html
الحلقة 426 بعنوان ران و رسالة التعارف
http://www.zshare.net/download/426-rm.html
الحلقة 427 بعنوان اسرار الطريق الي المدرسة الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/427-rmvb.html
الحلقة 428 بعنوان اسرار الطريق الي المدرسة الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1618876/b23b49b/429.html
الحلقة 429 بعنوان اللذان لن يلتقيا الجزءالاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/429-rm-5zh.html
الحلقة 430 بعنوان اللذان لن يلتقيا الجزءالثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/430-rm.html
الحلقة 431 بعنوان قصة الحب السابعة بين رجال الشرطةالجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/431-rm.html
الحلقة 432 بعنوان قصة الحب السابعة بين رجال الشرطةالجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/432-rmvb.html
الحلقة 433 بعنوان كونان الولد الغريب
http://www.uploading.com/?get=VFPTP18P
الحلقة 434 بعنوان فعلة كورو العظيمة
http://d.turboupload.com/d/567316/434.rm.html
الحلقة 435 بعنوان مجموعةالمتحرين الصغار تحت المجهر الجزء الأول
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724501/435.rar.html
الحلقة 436 بعنوان مجموعة المتحرين الصغار تحت المجهر الجزء الثاني
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724476/436.rar.html
الحلقة 437 بعنوان أويتو أيا و شينيتشي موعد قبل 4 سنوات
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724433/437.rar.html
الحلقة 438 بعنوان تتبع رسالةالسمكة
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724430/438.rar.html
الحلقة 439 بعنوان ثم لم تكن هناك حاجة لوجودأحد
http://www.zshare.net/download/439-rm.html
الحلقة440 بعنوان نهاية استعراض السيارات
http://d.turboupload.com/d/702136/440.rm.html
الحلقة 441 بعنوان اللحظات الأخيرة
http://d.turboupload.com/d/724569/441.rar.html
او من هنا برابط مباشر:
http://ia331305.us.archive.org/2/ite...441_msoms.rmvb
الحلقة 442 بعنوان الرجل الذي أوقفته العارضةالحديدية
http://d.turboupload.com/d/746158/442.rar.html
الحلقة 443 بعنوان متعة جمع الأصداف الجزء الأول لم تترجم
الحلقة 444 بعنوان متعة جمع الأصداف الجزء الثاني لم تترجم
الحلقة 445 بعنوان سر القطة الروسية الزرقاء
http://ia331312.us.archive.org/0/ite.../445_msoms.avi
الحلقة 446 بعنوان نافذة الطراز الغربي المقفلة بإحكام الجزءالأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/1615239/d3105/446_.html
الحلقة 447 بعنوان نافذة الطراز الغربي المقفلة باحكام الجزءالثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/1615452/c50833b9/447.html

((الحلقة 448 لم تترجم بعد..))

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تفضلي يا جوري  شما 


هذي حلقات شما 

تنزلون الحلقات ببرنامج البت تورنت 

الحلقات حلوة 

تفضلي

http://www.animesuki.com/series.php/238.html

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هاي يا ست حلا  ريمي 


الحلقة 1: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3UVTZE9H 

الحلقة 2: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C12OX9V7 

الحلقة 3: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C2HTZ969 

الحلقة 4: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=56FF2CTW 

الحلقة 5: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BF4TJAVL 

الحلقة 6: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KQOLN6D9 

الحلقة 7: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BU42KV31 

الحلقة 8: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T7VAWOVM 

الحلقة 9: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=28OYRMJS 

الحلقة 10: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=07TD6RKA 

الحلقة 11: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H94OONWS 

الحلقة 12: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EL5PS7F2 

الحلقة 13: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OB8CA7RM 

الحلقة 14: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RKHKPPZ1 

الحلقة 15: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H163S93A 

الحلقة 16: 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZBKCNOCS

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هاي يا ست حلا  حلقات سندريلا 

1
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=836dc1853

2
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=7202f1853

3
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=31b0f1807

4
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=5634b1807

5
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=805c41807

6
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=e1bfa1807

7
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=24bb61807

8
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=31cd61807

9
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=d5f731807

10
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=4c7821807

11
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=2eb5e1807

12
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=5ce611807

13
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=f0b741807

14
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=d321a1807

15
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=84ec61807

16
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=4117c1807

17
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=7dbe01807

18
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=7640a1807

19
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=c5b491807

20
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=593071807

21
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=63daf1807

22
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=ac9031807

23
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=388dd1807

24
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=11f291807

25
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=c94d61807

26
http://upload4ever.com/download.php?sr=984a91807

----------


## الامبراطور

والله اللي بشتغل ببين عليه 
مشكورة على جهودك

----------


## ريمي

شكرا
مها

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيكي العافيه يا مها 
والله جهد كبير

----------


## keana

انا بدي 
سبانك 
والحلقه الاخيره من كونان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا بدي 
> سبانك 
> والحلقه الاخيره من كونان


الحلقة1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YHSP6QZA
الحلقة2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7OJPT5K
الحلقة3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9EQMPEEQ
الحلقة4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I8FCY13Z
الحلقة5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6YKLTMZ
الحلقة6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1H2XS7K4
الحلقة7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KI2APX8M
الحلقة8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F127I2CV
الحلقة9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SO4RLVFA
الحلقة10
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PNAPN7FD
الحلقة11
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R7QNVY90
الحلقة12
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6YQOFZQD
__________________

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمز الاسود

بدي الحلقة الاخيرة لدراغون بول   :Cry2:

----------


## رمز الاسود

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بجدد دعوه طلبات الرسوم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ثائر جادالله

ميرسي صر لي زمان بدور على كونان
بس انت ريحتيني كتير THANK YOU SO MUCH :SnipeR (94):

----------


## هاشم ورور

ولك يا ثائر صاير تحظر كرتون يا واقع

شكلك مثل توقوموري

----------


## ثائر جادالله

:Db465236ff:

----------


## هاشم ورور

كرتون كونان حصريا لطلاب كلية الحصن

ممنوع الاقتراب

----------


## هاشم ورور

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## هاشم ورور

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## هاشم ورور

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## down to you

يسلمو مها....................حلوين كتير :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## nayrouze

ok

----------


## بحلوسين

الف الف الف شكر على شمااااااااااااااا

----------


## ورده السعاده

بدي هرقل ممكن ..............تعبت وانا بدور ومش موجود

----------


## ورده السعاده

[SIZE="4"]انستازيا............لو ممكن يعني[ :SnipeR (29):

----------


## لعيونك يا عبدالله

بدي ايروكا من سبيستون

----------

